# Started business out wrong way,now someone is taking over



## DVB (Mar 23, 2010)

Told our customers to go to one of our websites to look at rhinestones that sells wholesale to us. They also had a tax I.D. #
now she is buying shirts with rhinestones on them and selling them in Booster Club, and now Booster Club, which is a big sell for us is not using us.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Are these pre-made transfers that you were purchasing and putting on items, or are they designs you created? One of the downsides to pre-made designs is ANYONE can buy them, put them on an item, and sell it.

I would suggest you look at a couple of things in this situation:

Is the Booster Club not using you now because she is selling the items cheaper or because her quality is better? Double check your pricing strategy, but do not sell lower than you should just to keep this group.
Have you considered personalizing the items, adding a name, a child's name & number, etc. Adding a little something extra to even a standard purchased transfer makes it stand out.
Have you considered items other than shirts? Window decals, blankets, bags etc?
Lastly, this person sounds like a low-life, if she would be so bold as to steal your customers right in front of you. Unfortunately, it happens. If she's simply going to steal all of your ideas, then it's time to branch out and find some new customers or a special product.
Hope all goes well


----------



## DVB (Mar 23, 2010)

We were purchasing them off the internet, they were not our design. She is in the Booster Club so she is getting them cheaper for the organization. We do put names, numbers, etc. on the shirts where ever the customer would like.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Never should a customer/potential client know where, how, what it cost you to make or sell your products. Business 101...you'll know for next time though. DTA! dont trust anyone!


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't blame her, I cut out the middle man when ever possible


----------



## Sport T (Nov 10, 2010)

Never put a customer in touch with your wholesaler. If they can buy them direct they will. Do you blame them?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Never give a customer or competitor or anyone else your sources for materials. 
Never show them how you do your work. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Never Never Never and again Never give out info about your business especially where you buy products!!!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

oh and ....never out your customer in touch with your wholesaler... lesson learned.

Instead.. make a line sheet of what your wholesaler offers (with your compnay logo) ... a little work on your part would have saved a big part of your business dollars.


----------



## Enrique (Apr 27, 2011)

If your former customer can now buy the same product from YOUR source that you used to provide to them, then perhaps you should find a source that doesn't sell direct to the public. Also tells me that you're probably not getting the best deal if your customer can buy for the same price as you.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Bare Arms said:


> If your former customer can now buy the same product from YOUR source that you used to provide to them, then perhaps you should find a source that doesn't sell direct to the public. Also tells me that you're probably not getting the best deal if your customer can buy for the same price as you.


If the client had a tax id like he said then the wholesaler isn't selling to the public becasue the general public doesn't have a tax id.


----------



## Printmark (Sep 25, 2011)

Sport T said:


> Never put a customer in touch with your wholesaler. If they can buy them direct they will. Do you blame them?


I have given my wholesaler info to customers before, I found myself with cash flow issues just trying to finance their garments for 30 days. Leting them buy the garments helped my cash flow even though it cost me some on the slight markup I was getting (they are moving a decent volume of garments)...
They where happy to have the info and I was happy to have my cashflow back (good business!).

Printmark


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Good for the short term...maybe. But BAD for the long term. One day someone may come back and say "well you did this or that for so & so". Seen it happen.


----------

